# Question- E36 M3 Transmission??



## jpfrog80 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am looking for an E36 M3, preferrably manual transmission, but I came across someone using the term "manumatic" and I am trying to figure it out...looking at pictures of the car, I cannot see how it could be anything other than automatic. There appears to be a switch to the left of the shifter, however, that has "S", "E", and "M" settings. Can anyone explain this to me?

-JP


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Don't worry, it's just a POS automatic.


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

E36M3s were available with an automatic transmission for a while. The 95s as well later. In the US it is a true "automatic". Other markets (Europe) had the first generation of SMG (SMG1) available to them.

The SEM refers to sport, economy, and manual (driver selected changing of gears up and down if engine RPM allows...I think).

Regards,
Marc
95M3 manual


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The term manumatic normally refers to an automatic transmission (true auto with torque converter) that allows you to manually select the gears, normally with a push pull of the shifter. This is different than shifting a normal auto, since you can only change one gear up or down with one push/pull of the lever.

Overall they are pretty crappy excuses for "sporty" driving.

First generation SMG, like the later ones, is a manual transmission that is hydraulically operated. It has a clutch and gearsbox, just like the manuals.


----------



## tres0422 (Oct 25, 2005)

*How does this work?*

I have one of these crappy transmissions in a 328is. It has an a/m button to the left of the shifter. Can I use it to downshift also? What do I move to get it to shift? Thanks....Sorry I have no owners manual. PO lost it.

Anyone want to sell me a manual tranny?


----------

